# Joe's crab shack



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I finally made it to Joe's for the first time on saturday. The fishing was ok, we landed several in the 14-15 inch range with the biggest at 16" all splake. The fish were all really skinny, but good fighters. Most fish were caught close to shore on blue foxes and a few on minnows a little further out. My boy had a great time looking for the crawdads and he ate every bit of the four keepers that we cooked. The sun was out all day and a little windy, but tolerable= t-shirt weather. Good times!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool. That's a happy guy. Those 'dads are big in there!

Did you go over Fairview to get there? If so, how did all of that look? White, I would assume.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

How do you cook them crawdads I would like to give them a try I see some huge crawdads in Wyoming when I go always wanted to give them a try.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOAH said:


> Cool. That's a happy guy. Those 'dads are big in there!
> 
> Did you go over Fairview to get there? If so, how did all of that look? White, I would assume.


Most of the dads he caught were small, ya we came from fairview and there still is 8 foot snow banks up on top. EL looked pretty slushy and it was very warm up there, the river below looked good and i wanted to hit it but we spent to much time at joes.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

riptheirlips said:


> How do you cook them crawdads I would like to give them a try I see some huge crawdads in Wyoming when I go always wanted to give them a try.


Boil water and drop them in, when they turn dark red they are done. I have heard of people putting hot sauce in the water.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

BULLOCK9 said:


> riptheirlips said:
> 
> 
> > How do you cook them crawdads I would like to give them a try I see some huge crawdads in Wyoming when I go always wanted to give them a try.
> ...


Zataran's makes a crab boil that has little spicy bags that we use in the water. Spices them up nicely


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

A lot of the fish in Joe's are skinny...I don't know why.   :?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catches! At least they fought even if the size wasn't right. 

Those 'dads are tasty. I haven't ever really targeted them, but I'd like to sometime. One quick, easy way I like to cook 'em is to twist the tail, and rip the main vein out. Then just scrap out the small chunk of meat with my finger or a fork and toss it in the microwave for about 30 seconds with some butter. Yumm


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

We always make a gumbo out of those crawdads and they sure are good. alittle trick that might make things easier, before you put them in the boiling water take the middle tail fin twist it and pull and the whole vein comes out so you don't need to worry about the pooh inside. Than boil and pull off the tail and do what you want it it.


----------

